
Cybersecurity Futures 2020 - sixhobbits
https://cltc.berkeley.edu/scenarios/
======
sixhobbits
Some interesting ideas here. The full write-up of the 5 scenarios[0] is 120+
pages. People have explored some of these ideas through SciFi before, but
having this done in an official report throws a different light on the matter.

[0]
[https://cltc.berkeley.edu/files/2016/04/cltcReport_04-27-04a...](https://cltc.berkeley.edu/files/2016/04/cltcReport_04-27-04a_pages.pdf)

